# My TB-500 Log



## huffy80 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just received my TB-500 from GWP and did my first sub q inject tonight.....Plan on doing 5 mg a week for first 4 weeks, then a maintainance dose (5mg/mo?).

I have been dealing with rotator cuff tenderness all year and I haven't lifted upper body since 8-6.  I'm currently doing just my YWTL and a few other cuff excercises daily or close to daily.  Plan on easing back into lifting, especially pressing, while continuing to do strengthening excercises.  I'm hoping to start with some push ups and maybe light DB benching on monday.


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hope it works for you man. Interested to hear how it goes.


----------



## username1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Good luck! I just started tb500 this week also, here's my log


----------



## 11Bravo (Aug 24, 2013)

I used it and it worked wonders for me. It takes a few weeks before you to notice anything.


----------



## Jada (Aug 24, 2013)

Lookin forward to hearing what type of results u get from Tb


----------



## huffy80 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nothing really new or exciting.....i pinned the other 2.5 mg today.  So 5 mg in.  Still doing PT stuff, but I did first "lifting" last night other than legs in 3 weeks.  I did a whopping 20 push ups.  Felt okay and fine today.  I'm still protecting my shoulder some during the day, but minimal discomfort.  Tomorrow, I will do my PT excercises and some neutral grip pull ups and some push ups.  See how that goes.


----------



## pirovoliko (Aug 28, 2013)

good luck with it...its worked well for me


----------



## Gt500face (Aug 30, 2013)

How do you mix the TB 500? Does it come ready to pin?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck, Mate!


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 30, 2013)

I will be following to see how it goes.


----------



## username1 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gt500face said:


> How do you mix the TB 500? Does it come ready to pin?



you have to mix it with bac water.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

can i give you some advice?  you have enough TB to make this work.  what I would do is stretch the same dose over a six week period instead of four.  for some reason, the general consensus is that you need at least:

15mg, and...
six (6) weeks

to really get an effective cycle.

evidently, TIME is an important aspect of this cycle, and rushing it by injecting more doesn't really speed up the process.

just my .02

good luck!

---Roman


----------



## username1 (Aug 31, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> can i give you some advice?  you have enough TB to make this work.  what I would do is stretch the same dose over a six week period instead of four.  for some reason, the general consensus is that you need at least:
> 
> 15mg, and...
> six (6) weeks
> ...



That's good to know. I was just thinking about increasing my dose to 5mg a week. I'm only on my 2nd week but at the last minute, I put it back in the fridge and decided against it but was still not sure what to do.


----------



## Times Roman (Aug 31, 2013)

username1 said:


> That's good to know. I was just thinking about increasing my dose to 5mg a week. I'm only on my 2nd week but at the last minute, I put it back in the fridge and decided against it but was still not sure what to do.



that's the funny thing with TB.  Some are thinking in terms of stabilizing blood serum levels.  But this is not the right way to think of it.  TB is a peptide, in a water based solution, so the body consumes it quickly (hours instead of days like an oil based esther).  So the semi weekly protocol really doesn't do much in my opinion.  Somehow, the TB stimulates the bodies healing mechanism, and the process continues for quite some time.  I like to think of it in terms of getting a vaccine.  The body consumes the vaccine pretty fast, but for a long time there after (up to ten years in some cases) the body will create antibodies, and will continue the immune response for a very long time, even after the original agent in the vaccine has been consumed.

Now this is not a great example for how TB works, but I think it starts you thinking at least in the right direction.  Maybe someone with a medical background can explain this action a little better?


----------



## huffy80 (Aug 31, 2013)

I plan on continuing to shoot 5 mg/wk for 4 weeks, then will do 5 mg a month after for a maintance.  Shoulder is feeling pretty good today.  Still just doing PT excercises as it was a bit sore yesterday actually.  Not sure if it was from the few push ups and pull ups I did or just slept on it wrong.  All in all, pain level is only about a 1


----------

